
Is there any interest for Sentiment as a Service? - cprayingmantis
Not just your basic binary classifier that tells you positive or negative but something that gives a little deeper insight to the emotions of the text. Just trying to gauge interest.
======
marcuslager
How is Google search not already sentiment as a service? It compares page
relevance partly from sentiment analysis.

What did you have in mind? A text box and a submit your url button? Or
something more elaborate?

------
PaulHoule
Biggest trouble I see is that it haas to be tuned for each customer/domain.

~~~
karljtaylor
and even then, that presumes you're only servicing intentionalists.

------
raooll
this should give you an idea

[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/semantria](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/semantria)

